# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Chat room

## beryl

halo,

Untuk melengkapi forum kita agar lebih dinamis, kami telah menambahkan chat room pada forum kita tercinta ini.
Semoga dengan adanya fasilitas ini, kita jadi lebih akrab dan lebih "hangat"   ::  dalam ngobrolin ikan kesayangan kita, koi..

salam,

----------


## William Pantoni

Tambah lengkap aja Kois Forum...
Thx Om Beryl

----------


## Kete

Top banget deh
Trims buat om Beryl

----------


## doddy

Om Beryl emang top dah  ::   Pantesan gak main ke tembalang lagi repot ya?

----------


## KARHOMA

TOP !

Angkat topi buat om Beryl   ::  

Kayaknya tinggal gallery fotonya aja nih yg beum ada, kapan mau dibikin om?

----------


## koibito

Tengkyu om..   ::

----------


## hadi SE

Thanks Om.....................

----------


## h3ln1k

ayoo lengkapin lagi fitur2nya di sini om beryl   ::

----------


## h_andria

Om ..
saya koq gak bisa join di chat room nya ?

----------


## h3ln1k

bisa om langsung nulis aja http://www.koi-s.org/ dibawah itu

----------


## h_andria

sudah saya tulis dan "submit" ..
tapi koq gak muncul msg nya...

----------


## h3ln1k

> sudah saya tulis dan "submit" ..
> tapi koq gak muncul msg nya...


wah lah entu baru masalah   ::   call mr. beryl   ::

----------


## h_andria

aku bisa login di forum..
tapi kenapa di User list Onliene Chat.. icon ku warna merah ya..
kalo merah offilne ya?
kalo hijau online  kan...
Om beryl... bantuin dong  ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

sekarang sudah bisa join om...

----------


## E. Nitto

*Wah om Beryl memang Te Oo Pe   Be Ge Te (maksudnya Top banget)*

----------


## ronny

semakin seneng dan semangat aja nih kekantor (buat chating bukan kerja)  ::

----------


## boby_icon

sip bos, efisien banget chat room nya

semoga jangan jadi males posting gara2 chatroom nih  :P   ::   ::  

sayang nih akhir2 ini jaringan di kantor rada lemot banget   ::

----------


## ftupamahu

trima kasih oom semoga chat roomnya ramai, dan berguna

ferry

----------


## edwin

KEREENN!!
mantap nih oom beryl....bisa gak kerja seharian nih....

oom beryl,maap cuma saran aja nih....knp chatnya itu ke atas ya, bukan kebawah?
kalo bacanya dari bawah ke atas agak mabok...
sekali lagi maap....

----------


## Begichu

om..chat room nya dibalikkin ke index donk..  ::

----------


## KARHOMA

Kehilangan ya Ed ..... sammaa ...   ::  

Usul juga untuk halaman depan (portal) apa gak sebaiknya chat tetap ditempatkan paling bawah, sedangkan dibawah banner diisi dgn topik / berita seputar koi.

----------


## indon3sia

::   ::   ::   Mana chat room nya.... waduuhh... knapa om... kok jadi ilang...

apakah ada hubungannya dengan bandwithd...

hik...hik....hik....

----------


## h3ln1k

> Mana chat room nya.... waduuhh... knapa om... kok jadi ilang...
> 
> apakah ada hubungannya dengan bandwithd...
> 
> hik...hik....hik....


pindah ke portal om tuh klik ajah portal kan kluar chat room nya   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Bisa nggak ya kalau kita sudah kirim pesan di Chat Room dan lalu ada balasannya, di browser kita muncul pop up untuk memberitahu kita?   ::

----------


## Tommy Composite

Hai semua salam kenal,
Saya Tommy, di Bekasi

Kalo saya mau menawarkan Filter KOI berikut BAKnya bisa apa tidak
kebetulan saya yang memproduksinya nih...

tanks
[email protected]

----------


## andriyana

> Hai semua salam kenal,
> Saya Tommy, di Bekasi
> 
> Kalo saya mau menawarkan Filter KOI berikut BAKnya bisa apa tidak
> kebetulan saya yang memproduksinya nih...
> 
> tanks
> [email protected]



Bisa Om, tp mungkin "perkenalan" dulu ya  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Hai semua salam kenal,
> Saya Tommy, di Bekasi
> 
> Kalo saya mau menawarkan Filter KOI berikut BAKnya bisa apa tidak
> kebetulan saya yang memproduksinya nih...
> 
> tanks
> [email protected]


bisa ommmmm
1. perkenalan dulu  di viewforum.php?f=4
2. Daftar jadi anggota koi's ( member ) nanti di kasih koi's ID. minta ke om rudy ( SHOWA )

----------


## udin

top dah .. bisa ngurangi pm nih !!

----------


## seven7colour

> top dah .. bisa ngurangi pm nih !!


Bisa dibuat janjian meeting juga....  ::

----------


## neutokoi

Kita liat chat room ini sekarang hampir tidak ada yang pake, isinya cuman default aktivitas lalu lintas  message di server saja, apakah nggak dipertimbangkan either bagaimana caranya agar chat room bisa lebih aktif (misalnya dgn dipindahkan lokasinya ke samping kanan atas) atau kalo nggak yach dimatiin saja.
Secara pribadi sih saya perhatikan dengan keadaan sekarang, lebih banyak efek negatifnya dari pada positifnya, tx.

----------


## Prasetyo

:Hippie:  :Tongue:  :Pray: berikan chat room
atau langsung aja
bisa aja
dan saling membantu
satu sama lain

----------


## Jkustana

Muantaaabbb

----------


## avidsaja

ini sebelah mana yak om" semuanya,, saya cari-cari ga ketemu fitur chat roomnya,, mohon arahannya..

----------


## LDJ

> ini sebelah mana yak om" semuanya,, saya cari-cari ga ketemu fitur chat roomnya,, mohon arahannya..


fitur chat room belum ada di forum om

----------


## amir_hzh

kok sepi, ya Om...

----------


## andogrs

selamat sore suhu semua, slm cintakoi newbie...  :Yo: 
masih aktifkahh media ini?? sy dr daerah depok, adakah anggota dgroup ini yg domisili depok??

----------

